# Subwoofer has power but won't 'click' on



## bigguyyy

Hi -

I have a Sony SA-WMSP85 active subwoofer that was part of a basic home theater surround system... About 4 years old or so. It has it's own power on/off switch, and normally when turned on you get a power light immediately, followed about 5-6 seconds later by a relay clicking, engaging the audio output.

Noticed yesterday that I was getting zero audio from the woofer, even though the power light was on... As I turned it off and on, I could tell the internal relay 'click' was no longer occurring, even though the power light was coming on.

Having done some repairs myself (I've done some PCB repairs including repairing bad convergence on my Sony RPTV) - I thought I'd pull it apart and see if perhaps any bad capacitors, etc. Could not find any good info for this model online, though...

From what I can see without digging too deep, no bulging capacitors, but the transformer is all sloppy... Glass fuse on power supply board was tested and is good.


Here are a couple of pics -- one of the main board w/capacitors, and the other of the sloppy transformer... 
 

 


Any ideas or common issues with this woofer? Not being totally proficient, I'm not sure if the white 'junk' around the base of the big capacitors is from the mfr, or some sort of leakage... Looks to me like it was installed that way, but not sure. The only visible defect my untrained eyes can see is the sloppy transformer, but would love any input from skilled eyes here...

Thanks in advance... I'd hate to toss this thing if it's just a matter of a bad part or two. 

Best Regards,
Scott


----------



## ddgtr

Scott, just a thought: is the audio signal coming from your amp/receiver strong enough? I have a Velodyne sub and sometimes, if the volume on my processor is turned down too low then the sub doesn't kick in even though the power light is on...


----------



## bigguyyy

Yeah that's not the problem (I wish )... When powered, normal operation has the relay 'click' on within 5-7 seconds regardless of inputs being plugged in or not. Right now, that relay just doesn't click on no matter how long I leave it turned on.

Anyone see anything odd in the photos? Or is there nothing revealing there at all...


----------



## soundman85

correct me if i'm wrong, but that black box in the center of the top pic appears to be a relay. you may be able to find one at radio shack or someplace better.


----------

